# Stuffed Zucchini?



## attie (Nov 14, 2008)

Bwwhahahaha!!!!!!! I stole this out of the garden belonging to one of my staff early this morning [but she caught me sneaking off with it ]
It's 15" long so I think we should scoop the seeds out and stuff it with :-
The left over mashed potato in the fridge mixed with
Dry grilled coarse ground beef
Ground bacon
Sliced mushrooms [or] sliced tomato over the top -- which one????
Shredded cheese over that
Then baked in the oven
Sound OK ?????


----------



## gadzooks (Nov 14, 2008)

yesssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 14, 2008)

You got caught and you still have it?   You better share.

I'd go for the sliced tomato.


----------



## attie (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, I had some progressive photos but my skills let me down again. I had to trim the beast to fit in to the pan, then I discovered I had made way to much filling so I laid the halves together and made one_* big*_ dish. Then I couldn't find the cheese grater so I had to slice the cheese. Then I couldn't remember how to work the convection oven --- but I finally got it going ---- except I had short changed the cooking time ---- so I had to cook it some more --- so I worked it out that it takes 25 minutes @ 200C for this dish ----- and hey presto here we have it.

Not _*to*_ bad eh?


----------



## attie (Nov 15, 2008)

Make that _*35 mins*_
Dinner is done---and it was very-very nice

Actually that was a  cheap meal
Zucchini = $0 - but the big ones are usually cheap if you need to buy them
1lb mince
1/4lb bacon
2 med spuds
a bit of cheese
a couple of shallots
all up less than $10/$12 to feed 4


----------



## homecook (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh please cut me a piece!!

Barb


----------



## attie (Nov 15, 2008)

There you go mate, just took this photo, as you can see the zuc- needed a bit more--- but my goodness it was nice


----------



## attie (Nov 15, 2008)

I think the deal with that dish is to not over cook it, had I done so it would have collapsed in a heap with the zucchini going to mush and ruin the meal, so I am very pleased with the end result.


----------



## homecook (Nov 15, 2008)

attie said:


> There you go mate, just took this photo, as you can see the zuc- needed a bit more--- but my goodness it was nice



I may go buy some zuccini for dinner tonight. lol That looks so good.

Barb


----------



## QSis (Nov 15, 2008)

I usually stuff giant zucchini with a mixture of ground beef, peppers, onions, mushrooms, tomato sauce and rice.

I like your version a lot, attie!  Good job!

Lee


----------



## hostchecker (Nov 15, 2008)

That looks pretty **** good!


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh My... That Looks Very Yummy, Yummy, Yummy!


----------

